# Paph Dollgoldii '#1'



## emydura (Feb 21, 2014)

The 2nd Dollgoldii I have flowered this season. This is a first flowering division. This has nicer colour than my other one and I love the large spacing between flowers. But the flowers are smaller and the shape inferior (especially the narrow pouch). Still it is pretty nice. I don't want to complain too much as I'm worried Rick will fly over and vent his frustrations on me.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2014)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks really really good to me...I'd like to see this other beauty you speak of


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2014)

wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Looks really really good to me...I'd like to see this other beauty you speak of



It currently has another spike opening up so I will be able to photograph the two side by side. It's pouch is really big and round. The one posted here is quite a small plant (single growth and very small lead) whereas the other is quite a large multiple growth plant. So hopefully this one will improve a bit (especially size) when it gets a bit bigger.

Given the difficulty in flowering this hybrid, any Dollgoldii that flowers is a great clone. I do love this cross and am happy to give some bench space for a few of them..


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2014)

it has charm! a keeper...


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2014)

Gotta love a Dollgoldi. That's great eye candy, David! Congratulations!


----------



## tenman (Feb 21, 2014)

yeah, don't complain too much. I've got two mature plants which have never bloomed.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 21, 2014)

As a fanatic of yellow I have to say OMG. That's a gorgeous bloom. A lot of parvi hybrids involving parvis with paphs outside of the parvi section are a disaster (in my opinon). They often suffer from deformed blooms or horrible shape, but your plant is definitely an exception. Congrats! Thanks for sharing. I'm really enjoying the beauty of your paph.


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my, that lovely golden color is sooo welcome to see on a winter day.
You just made me smile with delight!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful blooms, so nicely pictured!!!! Jean

(I again was not able to move mine and take some correct pics  )


----------



## Trithor (Feb 22, 2014)

Eldorado!!! Like a mythical city of gold, I keep on buying them, but finding a clone that will bloom for me continues to be elusive.
Not only are the blooms well spaced from each other, but they are held nicely clear of the foliage and displayed to their best advantage. Pleasing symmetry, synsepal mirroring the well marked dorsal, and that fine fringe of hairs on the laterals beautifully displayed by your fine photography. An all round enviable result.


----------



## 2Toned (Feb 22, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Eldorado!!! Like a mythical city of gold, I keep on buying them, but finding a clone that will bloom for me continues to be elusive.
> Not only are the blooms well spaced from each other, but they are held nicely clear of the foliage and displayed to their best advantage. Pleasing symmetry, synsepal mirroring the well marked dorsal, and that fine fringe of hairs on the laterals beautifully displayed by your fine photography. An all round enviable result.



+1 - so eloquently succint!

WOW!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 22, 2014)

tenman said:


> yeah, don't complain too much. I've got two mature plants which have never bloomed.



I have a mature plant with 4 growths that hasn't bloomed in the 5 years I've owned it. And I just bought another mature Dollgoldi...


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 22, 2014)

Holy smokes that's gorgeous! I've never seen an ugly one of these, though, definitely one of the best Paph hybrids ever created IMO.


----------



## Dido (Feb 22, 2014)

looks great hope one of mine will bloom too one day 
congrats on this flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2014)

emydura said:


> ...I don't want to complain too much as I'm worried Rick will fly over and vent his frustrations on me.



Better yet, send it to me, then Rick can't vent his frustrations on you. :evil:


----------



## raymond (Feb 22, 2014)

very nice flowers


----------



## eggshells (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice, I like.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Feb 22, 2014)

So vibrant! I can't wait till mine blooms, they're two inches wide now lol


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice. Good job blooming on such a small plant. :clap:


----------



## nathalie (Feb 23, 2014)

Whaou !!!!nice plant and pictures


----------



## emydura (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is a photo of my two Dollgoldii's which are both open at the moment. The flower on the right is the other clone. As you can see it has much broader segments. The pouch is much bigger and rounder. The dorsal and petals are larger and flatter. The colour is paler though and the flowers more bunched.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 23, 2014)

(On an iPad, this is the widescreen version of golden paphs)
Fantastic growing and great accomplishment! They are both superb, the one for colour and presentation, and the other for just about everything else!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Feb 23, 2014)

I quite like the thin, relatively ruffled petals, but i can see what you mean about the slipper. also, the color is astounding. Meanwhile, the leaves have the shape of rothschildianum but the markings and neatness from armeniacum, so the plant is quite handsome as well.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2014)

Somehow this thread got past me David. Amazing to have one but you have two! Is there anything in your collection you can't bloom!? You have a nack of blooming everything nobody else can (or a very tuff time at it).


----------



## Dido (Feb 27, 2014)

we should send you armeniacum X randsii

I get told they are 12 years old and not one did bloom....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2014)

That's funny. Could you imagine if we could just ship plants around!?! :crazy:
David, I have 2 Dollgoldis not in bloom. Want to trade?


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 27, 2014)

Magnificent! I find it interesting that David's Dollgoldi seem to bloom like clockwork for him around this time of the year, which is summer Down Under, where temperatures regularly soar above 40 degrees C. I wonder if it is the heat treatment that makes armeniacum hybrids flower and not the cooling..


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you know what the Roth parent is? Rumor is that that can make blooming challenging, where others are easy to flower.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome side by side photo, what two beauties you have, congrats!


----------



## emydura (Feb 27, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Somehow this thread got past me David. Amazing to have one but you have two! Is there anything in your collection you can't bloom!? You have a nack of blooming everything nobody else can (or a very tuff time at it).



I have had an Iantha Stage for 10 or more years now that would have dozen or more big growths and I have never flowered it. I have tried a few things. Grown it outside with temperatures getting near freezing but that didn't help. That has a very old roth clone as a parent so that may be a reason. When I bought it he had the same clone in flower next to it. It looked pretty nice. I have a Harold Koopowitz seedling that is becoming a big clump. It has 4 FS or NFS growths and 6 or so small new leads coming out. If that doesn't flower within a year I'll be getting worried.

Both these Dollgoldii's were divisions of plants that had previously flowered. My awarded Harold Koppowitz and two Delrosi's were also divisions from previously flowered plants. Although interestingly the original owner of one of the Delrosi's said on this forum that he struggles to flower it - he gets a spike every few years. Mine is flowering twice a year and is currently in bud. So in general it might be a good idea to try divisions of free flowering plants if you can get them. 



NYEric said:


> That's funny. Could you imagine if we could just ship plants around!?! :crazy:
> David, I have 2 Dollgoldis not in bloom. Want to trade?



Damn those tough and expensive importation costs.



paphioboy said:


> Magnificent! I find it interesting that David's Dollgoldi seem to bloom like clockwork for him around this time of the year, which is summer Down Under, where temperatures regularly soar above 40 degrees C. I wonder if it is the heat treatment that makes armeniacum hybrids flower and not the cooling..



I flower a lot of Parvi-roth hybrids around this time. I also have a Harold Koopowitz opening up and a Delrosi in low bud. However they also flower at other times of the year for me. I actually don't think temperature or seasonal cues are playing any role in getting these to flower. Mine seem to flower as soon as the growth is mature which is unusual for me. Nearly all my Paphs are very seasonal - I could set a calendar by them. But the Parvi-roth hybrids are different. My other Dollgoldii put up a spike in December and then another one now. They flower throughout the year for me. I think I have a peak flowering around this period because the plants are growing fastest in summer and hence have a higher probability of maturing growths during this time. 

Rick has trouble flowering these but has no troubles flowering multi's such as roths and their hybrids which says to me it has nothing to do with temperature or light. I wonder if it has something to do with nutrients? I wish I could say why I'm flowering them but I can't. I have sort of fluked it.



Linus_Cello said:


> Do you know what the Roth parent is? Rumor is that that can make blooming challenging, where others are easy to flower.



In the one in this post, I don't know. In the other clone the roth is the only FCC awarded Australian clone - 'Queenslander' FCC/AOS. I'm not sure what it is like as a parent. It seems fine in this case. I think you are right about the importance of the roth parent in ease of flowering.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 27, 2014)

It looks like Dollgoldii is your calling! Both have their own excellent qualities! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------

